# General > Photography >  Sun, sea, sand and snow!

## Leanne

A few pics from our walk along Dunnett Bay this evening

----------


## Leanne

Not quite to the professional efforts I've seen on here but I like them  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Great set of shots,love the ripple effect and reflections in the sand on No2.

----------


## Leanne

How could I forget this one!?!?

----------


## Kenn

Now that is different.

----------


## Happy Guy

First question that comes to my mind is 'what is it that is holding the dogs attention? the seem rivited to something just out of the shot!

----------


## Leanne

> First question that comes to my mind is 'what is it that is holding the dogs attention? the seem rivited to something just out of the shot!


It was a bouncing spaniel  :Wink:  It came over to play chase about 10 seconds later...

----------


## dragonfly

beautiful sunsets Leanne, Dunnet always has such great skies no matter what time of day you go there

----------


## Liz

Beautiful photos Leanne and I especially like the one with your lovely dogs. :Grin:

----------


## shazzap

> How could I forget this one!?!?


What are they looking for lovely shot.

----------


## Katy

Amazing photos, the one with ur doggies is my fav!  Could it be a photo for the wall?  
Katy x

----------


## Leanne

The dog shot is them looking at a springy springer that 10 seconds later they chased. I have been asked to submit it for the charity calander for a lurcher rescue forum I am a member of. But the colours would go quite nicely in the kitchen  :Wink:

----------


## nirofo

> How could I forget this one!?!?


Lovely photo, I really like the way the attention of the 2 dogs is drawn in just the right direction.  Beautiful light makes the picture, a definate framer.

_nirofo_.

----------


## North Light

Leanne,

Some lovely moody shots, agree with the comments about the photo with the dogs, a lovely image.

----------

